# make & make install



## Da'iMacDaddy (Aug 7, 2002)

When ever I try to do a 'make' it never works. What am I doing wrong.

_______
make: **** No Targets.    Stop.
_______

Thats what I get every time I try to do a make. I was trying to install ircII. I'm pretty new to the whole *nix scene so excuse me if this is  a stupid question.

Nate Coffield


----------



## bwanabob (Aug 7, 2002)

This is a good time to check out the Readme document, or maybe the Install document that might live in the ircII directory.

Also, you may have to "configure" the package first. With a large number of opensource packages, they include a "configure" script that modifies the way the compiler behaves under different platforms. (Ie: some settings are needed for MacOSX, and other settings are needed for Linux, Windows, etc..)

If you do a "ls" of the ircII directory, and see a file called "configure", then you want to do the following in the terminal:

./configure (hit return and wait for it to finish)
make

This should then compile the package. Once finished, then do a:

sudo make install

Which installs the package. Once installed, type:

rehash

and then type in the name of the binary.

Good Luck!

bob.


----------



## Da'iMacDaddy (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm pretty sure i ran the configure script I'll try this one more time thanx for the help


----------



## Da'iMacDaddy (Aug 7, 2002)

I think I figured it out the configure script couldn't work with my partition cause it had spaces in the title so now i changed the spaces to underscores hope everything works out this time.


----------

